# Help - Keg fridge killing other electronics



## malt_shovel (22/1/14)

Vaguely brew related but I hope there are some sparkies out there in AHB land that can give me some suggestions. I notice that the kegerator compressor kicking in is causing my grey water system to go through it's start up routine (this is set so that when power if first applied to the grey water control box, it cycles a pump on and off quickly to confirm it is working ok). This used to be a minor nuisance but I think it is responsible for burning out the circuit board on the greywater syatem twice in quick succession.
The greywater control box sits outside in a small weather proof container so it's difficult to include some sort of surge protection in line with the power supply. Is there anything I can do with thw fridge or it's power supply to stop the surges getting onto the rest of the house circuit?
Cheers

Edit: kegerator is under a fixed bar so not able to change power supply circuit


----------



## pcmfisher (22/1/14)

It sounds like your fridge compressor is pulling too much current on startup and/or your grey water system is sensitive to these drops.
Is this something that has always happened or has it just started?


----------



## Pokey (22/1/14)

That sounds not good. You maybe having the voltage dip when the compressor kicks in, that would make the grey water system restart. That could be an issue with the kegerator or the wiring in the house.
I'd recommend having an electrician look at what is going on.


----------



## malt_shovel (22/1/14)

This has happened since the fridge was in operation (around 2 years). I would not hear it unless I was outside, so I got used to it. Now I have burnt out two circuit boards within a week (the replacement circuit board was a older generation of control system, but fundamentally the same, maybe it was more sensitive than the previous one which lasted a couple of years).

Cheers

Edit:

There are two fridges in oepration under the bar, and one of them has had a TempMate operating it (using one fridge for fermentation) for probably a month at least before the first circuit board was fried. Not sure if this has anything to do with it...


----------



## Pokey (22/1/14)

Try running an extension cord from the fridge to a different power circuit, if it's on a different circuit it may affect the grey water system less.


----------

